# Fraps funktioniert nicht bei Battlefield 4



## dominger (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
wie oben schon gesagt, geht Fraps bei Battlefield 4 nicht.
Hatte kurz Minecraft an und da wurde mir Fraps angezeigt ( Battlefield 3 geht auch.)
Woran liegt das?
Hab die 3.5.99 Version.   

Meine zweite Frage:
Wenn ich das Aufgenomene habe, wird mir immer die FPS Zahl angezeigt. Wie mach ich das weg. 

Danke im Voraus.
Jan


----------



## polarwolf (10. Mai 2014)

Falls du Battlefield über die Mantle-Schnittstelle laufen lässt, funktioniert Fraps nicht, da Fraps DirectX nutzt. In den Einstellungen von Fraps kannst du die FPS-Anzeige wegmachen...


----------



## Stern1710 (10. Mai 2014)

Öffne die Commandozeile in BF4 (^) und tippe "perfoverlay.drawfps true" ein. Musst du leider bei jedem Spiel neu machen


----------



## dominger (10. Mai 2014)

@stern1710:
Da steht dann imme unknow commando. oder so in der Art.
Ist das sicher richtig?


----------



## Stern1710 (10. Mai 2014)

Garantiert kein ^ davor und keine ""?


----------



## Dragon AMD (10. Mai 2014)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Öffne die Commandozeile in BF4 (^) und tippe "perfoverlay.drawfps true" ein. Musst du leider bei jedem Spiel neu machen



Die machst im bf4 ordner eine user.cfg

Und gibst perfoverlay.drawfps 1 ein und speicherst das. Dann hast du die fps dauerhaft angezeigt.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (10. Mai 2014)

Was hast du denn für ne Graka? Ansonsten kann ich dir noch OpenBroadcasterSoftware oder Dxtory empfehlen. OBS ist eigentlich ein LivestreamProgramm, aber man kann damit auch aufnehmen.


----------



## dominger (10. Mai 2014)

Ja das ist klar.
@Dragen AMD: was soll ich tun?
Ne R9 280x Toxic.
Hatte mich für Fraps und DXtory entschieden.


----------



## Dragon AMD (10. Mai 2014)

dominger schrieb:


> Ja das ist klar.
> @Dragen AMD: was soll ich tun?
> Ne R9 280x Toxic.
> Hatte mich für Fraps und DXtory entschieden.



Du kannst auch shadowplay benutzen das läuft auch mit amd grafikkarten. Einfach mal googlen.


----------



## dominger (10. Mai 2014)

Ich würde schon gerne fraps nutzen, wiso geht das bei mir nicht?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Mai 2014)

mantle als api?
damit geht fraps leider nicht


----------



## dominger (10. Mai 2014)

Ja, aber hab es gerade geändert. 
Muss ich das Spiel denn neustarten?


----------



## Goyoma (10. Mai 2014)

Ja musst du.

Trotz alledem ist Fraps nicht empfehlenswert, ich habe selbst früher immer benutzt


----------



## dominger (10. Mai 2014)

Ich werde aber mir bald DXTory holen und so lange Fraps nutzen.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen, wie die Fps Anzeige in der Aufnahme weg geht.
MfG
Jan


----------



## Goyoma (10. Mai 2014)

Das weis ich leider nicht.

Schaue einfach mal alle Einstellungen durch, du findest es bestimmt.

Wie ist Dxtory so? Ist das leicht zu bedienen? Würde es mir nämlich auch holen.


----------



## dominger (10. Mai 2014)

Das kann ich dir in ca. Einer Woche sagen.
Hab es noch nicht genug benutzt.
Find es bisher sehr sehr gut. Nur es macht unglaublich riesige Datein...größer als Fraps...
Aber sonst super.
MfG
Jan


----------



## Goyoma (10. Mai 2014)

Echt? Naja Fraps immer so ca. 40-60gb bei mir.. und bei ShadowPlay ca 2-3gb xD

Wenn du dran denkst, kannst du mir ja eine Nachricht schreiben wie du mit Dxtory zurecht kommst und welche Einstellungen du vorgenommen hast.


----------



## dominger (10. Mai 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Echt? Naja Fraps immer so ca. 40-60gb bei mir.. und bei ShadowPlay ca 2-3gb xD
> 
> Wenn du dran denkst, kannst du mir ja eine Nachricht schreiben wie du mit Dxtory zurecht kommst und welche Einstellungen du vorgenommen hast.


 
Ja klar mach ich gerne


----------



## Goyoma (10. Mai 2014)

Das ist super, danke!


----------



## LastChaosTyp (11. Mai 2014)

Du kannst bei Fraps einfach bei "FPS" rechts unten auf "Hide overlay" => Keine FPS Anzeige mehr


----------

